# Fragen zum ebuild

## nils_a

Moin!

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage:

Ich habe mir ein ebuild gebastelt, das mir XML-Buddy (ein Plugin für Eclipse) "emerged".

Die Frage nun: Denkt Ihr dass das auf so viel "Resonanz" stösst, das sich eine "Veröffentlichung" in bugs.gentoo.org lohnt?

Oder braucht das eh' niemand, da es sich um eine binary-install handelt ? 

Grüße,

Nils

----------

## Carlo

Vorher die entsprechende Dokumentation angucken und repoman scan im Ebuildverzeichnis laufen lassen, denn gültige Ebuilds werden gerne gesehen. Wenn das Interesse gering ist, versauert die Anfrage halt.

----------

## platinumviper

Packs drauf, irgend jemand wird es schon brauchen.  :Smile: 

platinumviper

----------

## nils_a

Danke für die schnellen Antworten..

 *Quote:*   

> Vorher die entsprechende Dokumentation angucken und repoman scan im Ebuildverzeichnis laufen lassen...

 

 Die Doku habe ich gelesen (offensichtlich nicht gut genug  :Confused:  ). Den Teil über cvs hatte ich aber übersprungen, da ich kein portage-cvs nutze. Trotzdem hat mich "man repoman" auf das "litool"-gebracht, welches zum Überprüfen von ebuilds gedacht ist.

Das ebuild ist nun zu finden unter:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54996

----------

## Carlo

Hehe, lies "common mistakes" nochmmal. Die Ebuild Header sind nicht o.k.. lintool ist veraltet. Auch wenn repoman so eine fies aussehende Warnung auswirft, ist es das Werkzeug der Wahl, wobei Du changelog.missing getrost ignorieren kannst.

----------

## nils_a

Grr..

na Super.

Ich dachte immer Lesen währe eine meiner starken Seiten....

-> Danke für den Tipp.

Eine Frage bleibt: repoman scannt das portage incl. der overlays, richtig ?

Kann ich repoman dazu bringen *nur* eines der overlays zu scannen ?

----------

## Carlo

 *nils_a wrote:*   

> Eine Frage bleibt: repoman scannt das portage incl. der overlays, richtig ?

 

Richtig.

 *nils_a wrote:*   

> Kann ich repoman dazu bringen *nur* eines der overlays zu scannen ?

 

Laut repoman help nicht.

----------

## Genone

repoman scannt das aktuelle Verzeichnis, sofern es zu einem Portage Tree gehört (also entweder den kompletten Tree, eine Kategorie oder nur ein einzelnes Paket).

----------

## nils_a

 *Genone wrote:*   

> repoman scannt das aktuelle Verzeichnis, sofern es zu einem Portage Tree gehört

 

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung funktioniert das sauber, solange ich mich unterhalb von /usr/portage aufhalte...

In meiner "Spielwiese" (/usr/local/gentoo-local) meldet repoman :  *Quote:*   

> repoman: We do not appear to be inside a local repository or a portage tree. Exiting. 

 

Und im gentoo-de-CVS (welches ich unter /usr/local/gentoo-de habe) meldet repoman :  *Quote:*   

> We're not in PORTDIR... unable to determine a PORTDIR.

 

repoman funktioniert also offensichtlich nur im "offiziellen" Portage-Zweig, nicht in den Overlays....

Nils

----------

## Genone

Hmm, die Verzeichnisse sind auch als PORTDIR_OVERLAY eingetragen ?

----------

## sirro

 *nils_a wrote:*   

> repoman funktioniert also offensichtlich nur im "offiziellen" Portage-Zweig, nicht in den Overlays....

 

Also bei mir schon. Genau wie Genone das sagt. Wenn ich in einem PORTDIR_OVERLAY bin, dann kommt zwar eine Fehlermeldung aber er scannt von dem Verzeichnis an absteigend den Baum...

----------

## nils_a

Moin.

Das ist ja recht lustig...

Der Einzige unterschied, den ich mir noch vorstellen kann zwischen meinen Overlays und vielen anderen ist : meine liegen auf einem anderen Rechner, per nfs eingebunden.

Also.. Habe ich das eine Verzeichnis kurz umkopiert, den neuen Pfad in PORTDIR_OVERLAY mit rein und : läuft Problemlos...

Nach ein paar Tests habe ich herausgefunden, das der Fehler "Unable to determin PORTDIR" am CVS liegt, wenn ich das CVS-unterverzeichnis lösche habe ich das gleiche Verhalten, wie bei dem anderen Overlay -> Einen Fehler, falls das dir auf nfs liegt, und das "normale" verhalten von repoman, falls das dir lokal liegt.

Ich werde dem weitere Tests unterzeihen.

Nils

----------

## hd.brummy

@ nils_a

Ist zwar schon etwas älter der Tread, aber...

Hast Du denn schon eine Lösung gefunden

Ich arbeite als Dev an den VDR* ebuilds die im CVS von gentoo.de liegen.

Wenn ich mich in dem localen CVS befinde und repoman starte macht er bei manchen ebuilds Probleme.

Die PORTDIR und die PORTDIR_OVERLAY, wie in /etc/make.conf gesetzt, werden grundsätzlich ignoriert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vdr1 vdrplugin-powermate # repoman --pretend
> 
> Setting paths:
> ...

 

sys-devel/patch liegt im PORTDIR, so wie in make.conf definiert.

Dadurch kommt es natürlich zu der Fehlermeldung weil diese nicht berücksichtigt wird.

Repoman ist, wie in diesem Fall, nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.

Kann man irgenwie die PORTDIR && PORTDIR_OVERLAY zwangsweise Übergeben?

Any Hints?

Cheers

JörG

----------

## nils_a

Moin.

 *hd.brummy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du denn schon eine Lösung gefunden
> 
> 

 

Leider muss ich sagen ich habe es kurz nach meinem letzten Eintrag aufgegeben repoman zu verwenden.

ein schneller Test heute hat gezeigt das es bei mir immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert.

Sorry das ich nicht mehr Hilfe anbieten kann.

Nils

----------

## hd.brummy

Es gibt jetzt im CVS von gentoo.de ein ebuild mit einem zurechtgepatchtem repoman welcher dann auch die 

gesetzten PORTDIR="" &&  PORTDIR_OVERLAY="" berücksichtig.

Das ebuild heisst dev-util/gentoo-de-devutils-0.0.1

Aufgerufen wird der repoman folgendermassen:

gentoo-de-repoman und eventuelle Parameter

Viel Spass damit  :Very Happy: 

JörG

----------

## genstef

hd.brummy: Hast du deinen Fix bei den portage-developern eingereicht, so dass wir normalmenschen und nciht gentoo.de-nutzer auch in den Genuss davon kommen?

----------

## hd.brummy

Nein,

ich wollte bloss auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen das es jetzt geht.

Der patch Builder wird das aber in den nächsten Tagen tun, oder hat es schon getan.

Keine Angst Ihr geht nicht leer aus.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## zzam

Hallo!

Mit diesem Patch hat es bei mir, und offensichtlich auch bei einigen anderen mit repoman im Overlay mit cvs und eigenem profile-Verzeichnis funktioniert.

Patch hängt an diesem Bugreport.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55642

Viel Spaß

  Zzam

PS: Kann man in diesem Forum eigentlich auch Attachments erstellen?

----------

